# Java3D tutorial?



## Abbadon (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich mal hier ein wenig umgeschaut und durchgelesen. 
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tutorial dazu empfehlen? 
Also 3D Modellierungsprogramme habe ich genug. Cinema4D, Maya, 3D Game Studio und auch Blender. Welches Programm eignet sich nun am besten um es letzlich auch für Java zugänglich zumachen? Weil leider finde ich dazu nicht wirklich viel. Letzlich nur welche Engine verwendet werden soll oder welcher Editor. 
Also ich nutze Eclipse. 
Möchte lediglich ein Programm schreiben das mir ermöglicht Lichtquellen zu setzen und einen raum beleuchtet. Den ich zusätzlich von jeder Persepktive betrachten kann um zu schauen wie das Licht am besten fallen muss. 
Hat da jemand mal ein Tutorial parat was mir die einarbeit ermöglicht damit? Nicht zu den Modellierungsprogrammen sondenr zu Java3D.

Grüßle


----------



## Marco13 (5. Feb 2010)

Etwas schwammig. "Für Java zugänglich" ist ein 3D-Modell dann, wenn es in einem Format gespeichert ist, das man mit Java lesen kann. Und man kann JEDES Format mit Java lesen. Einige schwieriger (weil sie binär und proprietär sind, und es keine vorgefertigten Reader dafür gibt), andere einfacher... und einfach ist insbesondere das OBJ-Format, weil das menschlenlesbar und von der Struktur her trivial ist, und es bei Java3D schon Loader für OBJ dateien gibt.

Zur Lichtsache... je nachdem, wie realistisch das ganze sein soll (Soft shadows, Radiosity und Global Illumination mit Spherical Harmonics? Oder einfach ein OpenGL-Light?) kann es sein, dass man da mit Java3D schnell an Grenzen stößt....


----------



## Abbadon (5. Feb 2010)

Na das klingt schonmal nach guten infos. 
Also brauche das ganze für eine Applikation. Mir hat sich immer die frage gestellt wie bekommt man letzlich diese Objekte auch in die Applikation rein um diese weiter zu bearbeiten. Weil irgendwie wird das alles ja auf Applet Basis aufgebaut. Applets sind ja schön und gut aber nicht das was ich grade brauche.

Zu dem Licht. Es muss stark an die Realität ran kommen wenn nicht sogar erforderlich das das Licht wirklich Real fällt und auch Optimal den Schatten wirft wie man es von ner normalen Lampe daheim kennt. 
Dachte Java3D ist dafür geeignet aber wenn du sagst  damit stößt man schnell an die grenze. Welches würdes du empfehlen um da das Optimalste ergebniss zu erzielen.
Also ich habe noch keine Erfahrung was java und 3D angeht.


----------



## Marco13 (5. Feb 2010)

Für "realistische" Beleuchtung kommt man um Shader nicht drumrum. (Punkt ). Seit "neuerem" gibt es in Java3D auch Shader (3D 1.5.2) aber damit habe ich selbst noch nicht gearbeitet (bin insgesamt aus Java3D ein bißchen raus). Eine Alternative wäre JOGL, womit man näher an OpenGL ist, und wo die Shaderunterstützung ein essentieller Teil ist. Mit welcher Technologie den Vorhaben am besten zu realisieren wäre, kann ich leider nicht sagen: Einerseits ist Java3D für eine komplexe Szene mit mehreren Objekten, wo man durchlaufen kann, DEUTLICH einfacher, andererseits hat man mit JOGL (vermutlich*) mehr Möglichkeiten, was die Beleuchtungsrechnung angeht.

* "vermutlich" unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass ich den ShaderNode noch nicht verwendet habe... Kannst ja mal an einem mini-Beispiel testen, wie man damit so klar kommt, um eine "fundiertere" Entscheidung zu ermöglichen...


----------

